# New Hizballah Tactics Employed



## JBS (Jul 17, 2008)

Ramping up firepower, a quantum leap forward, and an increase in the threat level posed by one of most dangerous terrorist organizations in the world.



> Hizballah has marked the conclusion of the prisoner exchange with Israel by launching new tactics consisting of anti-air missile ambushes against Israeli Air Force flights over Lebanon and anti-ship missiles against Israel naval craft cruising off its shores.
> 
> 
> The next day, the Lebanese army said Israeli warplanes violated Lebanese airspace in the south, Beirut, Jounieh and Dahr al-Baidar on Wednesday and early Thursday.
> ...


http://www.debka.com/headline.php?hid=5440


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Israel should retaliate by mass bombings of Iranian weapon/ munitions production plants along with known stock weapon/ stock piled munitions areas. Drastically limiting Iran’s ability to produce and distribute more weapons/ munitions.

Then they should launch large-scale bombings of Beirut and military targets in Iran (suspected NBC facilities). Pushing the initiative of Iran, Lebanon and Hizballah to deal with massive destruction and reduction in weapons/ munitions. This would cause both countries to focus on relief efforts in their own countries, other then military response (all though it will be a top of the list). 

Then launch a large-scale invasion of Lebanon and Hizballah strong holds, seizing military targets. Causing massive disruption of their military response capabilities, along with bringing the fight in their borders. After taking massive military targets areas, turn towards the Lebanon and Iranian government targets. Eliminating government facilities along with key leaders with in both governments.

Israel should retreat back to its borders and create a military buffer zone of 20 miles, of seized land from Lebanon. Anything enters it and gets destroyed… Cut off major exports and import goods. Limit what types of goods that are aloud out and in Lebanon, along with controlling the population flow. Keeping the turds in there starving.

Next they should create a return fire policy, which says, “If you throw a rock, we will throw a grenade”. If you shoot a rocket, we will drop a 1000 lbs bomb indiscriminately against economic/ government targets. 

Israel should maintain this disorder of Lebanon for a full 2 years only allowing the condition to improve as attacks stop completely.


I know it would never happen, and the world would jump all over Israel. However, it would be a good eye opener to that part of the world. Of how bad things can be, if you continue to fuck with Israel…


----------

